# SOKO See Ulm bittet auch Angler um Hilfe



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli







*SOKO See Ulm bittet auch Angler um Hilfe​*
Ein Boardie machte mich auf folgende Meldung der Ulmer Polizei aufmerksam - gerade auch Angler sind aufgerufen, sich zu melden, wenn sie etwas wissen sollten.

--------------------------------------------------​
https://www.polizei-bw.de/Fahndung/Seiten/PPUlmSokoSee.aspx

*Helfen Sie der Polizei*

*Gesucht wird
*
Erkenntnisse zu der Person Xhoi MUSAJ.

*Belohnung*
Für Hinweise, die zur Ermittlung und Ergreifung der Täter führen, hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Ulm eine Belohnung von 3.000 Euro ausgesetzt. Über die Zuerkennung und Verteilung der Belohnung wird unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges entschieden. 

*Zuständige Dienststelle*

Polizeipräsidium Ulm 
Kriminalinspektion 1 
Lindenstraße 1 
89077 Ulm 

*Telefon:*	0731/188-0
*E-Mail:* ulm.kd.soko-see@polizei.bwl.de
--------------------------------------------------​
*Tatort
*Angelsee in 89155 Erbach (Alb-Donau-Kreis)

*Tatzeit/-raum*
Montag, 22.05.2017
*
Sachverhalt*
Der Mann, der am 22.05.17 in einem Angelsee bei Erbach tot gefunden wurde, ist jetzt identifiziert. Die Ermittlungsbehörden gehen davon aus, dass der Mann gewaltsam ums Leben kam. 

Am 23.05.17 fand die Obduktion der Leiche statt. Dabei stellte sich heraus, dass der Mann schwere äußere Gewalteinwirkung erfahren hatte, welche letztlich todesursächlich war. Nähere Informationen zur Todesursache und der Art der Verletzungen können derzeit aus ermittlungstaktischen Gründen nicht erteilt werden. 

An der Leiche konnte der abgebildete Anglerhaken, sog. "Blinker", festgestellt werden. 

Wie die Staatsanwaltschaft Ulm und das Polizeipräsidium Ulm jetzt mitteilen, ist die Leiche auch identifiziert. Es handelt sich um einen 19-Jährigen Albaner: Xhoi MUSAJ. Der wohnte nach Erkenntnissen der Polizei zuletzt in Steinfurt in Nordrhein-Westfalen. Die bisherigen Ermittlungen ergaben, dass Musaj Mitte April noch gelebt haben dürfte. Um diese Zeit kam er möglicherweise mit dem Zug nach Süddeutschland. 

Die Kriminalpolizei hat für die Ermittlungen die SOKO See eingerichtet. Die Ermittler gehen von einem Verbrechen aus. Bei ihren Ermittlungen hoffen die Behörden auf die Unterstützung der Bevölkerung. Sie veröffentlichen ein Foto, welches den Musaj zeigt, und fragen: 

- Wer kennt den 19-jährigen Albaner Xhoi MUSAJ aus Steinfurt, Nordrhein-Westfalen? 

- Wer weiß, zu wem er hier in der Region Kontakte oder Verbindungen pflegte? 

- Wer weiß, wo Xhoi Musaj sich sonst im Bereich des Alb-Donau-Kreises oder der weiteren Umgebung aufhielt? 

- Wer weiß, wie Xhoi MUSAJ an den Angelsee bei Erbach im Gewann Ried gekommen ist? 

- Wer kann Hinweise darauf geben, ob und wo Xhoi MUSAJ in der Region übernachtet hat? 

- Wer hat in den letzten Wochen bei den Erbacher Angelseen im Gewann Ried verdächtige Personen oder Fahrzeuge gesehen oder andere auffällige Beobachtungen gemacht? 

- Wer hat im Bereich der Seen Wertsachen oder Gegenstände gefunden, die Musaj zugeordnet werden oder im Zusammenhang mit der Tat stehen könnten? 

>> UPDATE 13.06.2017 <<: 

Die Ermittler der Soko See veröffentlichen ein Bild eines (Vergleichs-)Angelhakens, eines sog. "Blinkers", der identisch mit dem an MUSAJ gefundenen Blinker ist. Die Ermittler fragen nun: 

*- Wer hat beim Angeln im Gewann Ried bei Erbach zwischen Mitte April und den 22. Mai einen Blinker für Raubfische verloren? *

- Wer kann Hinweise auf den Eigentümer des Blinkers geben? 




- Wer kann sonst sachdienliche Hinweise geben?
Personenbeschreibung

Größe

Erscheinung

Augenfarbe

Geschlecht

Figur

Scheinbares Alter

Haarfarbe

--------------------------------------------------​
Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Maifliege (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: SOKO See Ulm bittet auch Angler um Hilfe*

Der Blinker hat ja noch den Schutzschlauch auf einem Haken, kommt frisch vom Blister runter... Komisch, war nicht einsatzbereit. Hat er ne Angelkiste abbekommen??? Spekulation, aber wenn es stimmt was ich sehe...


----------



## Jose (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: SOKO See Ulm bittet auch Angler um Hilfe*



Maifliege schrieb:


> Der Blinker hat ja noch den Schutzschlauch auf einem Haken, kommt frisch vom Blister runter... Komisch, war nicht einsatzbereit. Hat er ne Angelkiste abbekommen??? Spekulation, aber wenn es stimmt was ich sehe...




wär evtl n hinweis wert an nichtangelnde ermittler


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: SOKO See Ulm bittet auch Angler um Hilfe*

Lesen hilft:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> >> UPDATE 13.06.2017 <<:
> 
> Die Ermittler der Soko See veröffentlichen ein Bild eines (*Vergleichs-*)Angelhakens, eines sog. "Blinkers", der identisch mit dem an MUSAJ gefundenen Blinker ist.


----------



## Jose (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: SOKO See Ulm bittet auch Angler um Hilfe*

nana, mal nicht so streng mit uns: wenn die die info in nem update unter ferner liefen bringen, OHNE die bildunterschrift zu aktualisieren, dann nenn uns nicht scheele kopp :m


----------



## Maifliege (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: SOKO See Ulm bittet auch Angler um Hilfe*

Danke! Dachte seh mal was....


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: SOKO See Ulm bittet auch Angler um Hilfe*

;-))))))

 Nicht nur Überschriften gucken, ich geb mir immer Mühe, auch ALLES lesen immer daher!

mimimimi...
;-))))))

passt scho.


----------



## Jose (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: SOKO See Ulm bittet auch Angler um Hilfe*

tät ich ja auch, wenn ich nicht noch arbeiten müsste |muahah:



ps: möchte aber über alle nickelei den ernsten hintergrund nicht vergessen wissen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: SOKO See Ulm bittet auch Angler um Hilfe*



jose schrieb:


> ps: Möchte aber über alle nickelei den ernsten hintergrund nicht vergessen wissen.


#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## postmaster (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: SOKO See Ulm bittet auch Angler um Hilfe*

Der Größe nach zu beurteilen ist es ein Hecht Blinker, oder? Hecht hat in BW bis 15.05. Schonzeit. Also sehr wahrscheinlich, dass der Angler zwischen 16.05. und 22.05. dort war? 

Ich werde mir so meine Gedanken machen das Nächte mal wenn ich unter Wasser irgendwo einen hänger habe und die Montage abmache....


----------



## Eggi 1 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: SOKO See Ulm bittet auch Angler um Hilfe*

Der Täter wird wohl im Dunstkreis des Opfers zu finden sein.


----------



## Jose (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: SOKO See Ulm bittet auch Angler um Hilfe*

find die tackle-fernen spekulationen alles andere als angebracht #d


----------



## Peter_Piper (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: SOKO See Ulm bittet auch Angler um Hilfe*



Jose schrieb:


> find die tackle-fernen spekulationen alles andere als angebracht #d


Danke, wollte ich auch gerade sagen,...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: SOKO See Ulm bittet auch Angler um Hilfe*

Kommt jetzt überall in der Presse breiter:
*Ungeklärter Todesfall: Angler aus dem Kreis als Zeugen gesucht*
http://www.krzbb.de/krz_6107_111336...-Angler-aus-dem-Kreis-als-Zeugen-gesucht.html


----------

